# Help with how to add in twin bed next to queen..



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

We co-sleep with our son that will be 5 in August, we love it but... We are running out of room slowly and my back and hubbys back are getting sore from sleeping funny.








We would like to get a twin to "bump" up next to the queen to make it bigger. How can we do that without having a gap in between them? Also, how do we make it as high as the queen to match up close to perfectly?

Thank you so much! Photos would be great if you have a similar set up!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

We have a queen and twin xl on the floor next to each other. Our queen mattress was 11.5 inches high, so that is what we were looking for specifically when we bought the twin. You will need and extra long (xl) twin so it is as long as the queen. We have somewhat of a gap, I suppose, between the two beds. DH sleeps in the twin and I sleep in the queen with ds, so it really does not bother us too much.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Someone posted a thread a couple weeks ago about "Our Huge New Bed" where they turned their queen sideways and added the twin xl at the foot of the bed to alleviate any crack issues. Sounded like a good idea.

Good luck!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a good idea, turning it sideways.

We had a queen/twin setup for a while and I just rolled up towels and jammed them into the crack Then I laid a towel over it so it was smooth. He slept on the twin and we slept on the queen. Worked fine for a while! Now he sleeps between dh and I because he is mobile and needs a human barrier on either side!


----------

